# Another good Idea



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wood workers sure come up with good ideas, Here is one I think you all will like.
EZ DADO JIG

Herb


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wood workers sure come up with good ideas, Here is one I think you all will like.
> EZ DADO JIG
> 
> Herb


Hi Herb - that is kind of a neat jig but seems kind of limited to smaller parts though. I wouldn't want to be doing a 15" or so wide by 4 or 5 ft bookcase end on one. There are a lot plans out there for adjustable router "exact fit dado" jigs out there. I'm probably prejudiced but I prefer router cut dados anyway. Some of the plans just reference off the router base plate and others use a router mounted guide bushing for the reference. I built mine using the router bushing, the plans were free and materials ran about $15. I elected to go with the router bushing method to keep the jig from being married to the router. I think I may have the plans on PDF, if you want a copy send me a PM. :smile:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

@herb
Pretty slick I like no dado blade just saw blade be really quick,great for small piece.
Be real handy to have just do not know if the cost justifies The need


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pretty neat what people can dream up


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I can see it for tiny things, it's a fast set-up, most of what I use dadoes for it wouldn't work


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Semipro said:


> @herb
> Pretty slick I like no dado blade just saw blade be really quick,great for small piece.
> Be real handy to have just do not know if the cost justifies The need


(Whisper) I was thinking like easy to make. Who needs a plan ,the picture tells it all.

I keep forgetting, since I am not into big projects any more, that people use routers for BIG projects too. I agree that you wouldn't use it on cabinets and bookcases, that is sawhorse work. But there are times I would use it to cut a dado that I would not otherwise cut if I had to make a set up on the TS w/a dado blade or a router table to produce just one cut.

Herb


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> (Whisper) I was thinking like easy to make. Who needs a plan ,the picture tells it all.
> 
> I keep forgetting, since I am not into big projects any more, that people use routers for BIG projects too. I agree that you wouldn't use it on cabinets and bookcases, that is sawhorse work. But there are times I would use it to cut a dado that I would not otherwise cut if I had to make a set up on the TS w/a dado blade or a router table to produce just one cut.
> 
> Herb


Thanks for the link Herb. There is a time and a place for every jig :smile:


----------



## spayne (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It looks like a good solution in Europe, France anyway, where dado blades are unavailable. Don't know why, whether it's a legal thing, or not. And yes, whispering, it looks reasonably easy to replicate the idea from the video.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've done that before but don't have a jig of any kind. Just cut the two outside cuts and then do multiple cuts between them. Then shuffle back and forth to clean up the wood.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> (Whisper) I was thinking like easy to make. Who needs a plan ,the picture tells it all.
> Herb


Especially since they want $25 for the plans. I believe that they should be compensated for their efforts but that's a bit steep.

I do have to compliment them on their video. It is short, sweet and to the point. No old duffer with his hands in his pocket yacking away for 5 minutes before making dust.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Especially since they want $25 for the plans. I believe that they should be compensated for their efforts but that's a bit steep.
> 
> I do have to compliment them on their video. It is short, sweet and to the point. No old duffer with his hands in his pocket yacking away for 5 minutes before making dust.


HAHAHAHAA I like that,about us "Old Duffers" ,but I agree. You are right the guy should be compensated for coming up with that design and making the video,and maybe he needs the money because all those whipper snappers moved back in with him when they became unemployed and lost their homes. VOE 

I think the thing about the jig that impressed me most was the way you can set it EXACTLY to the thickness of the mating material. That is usually the biggest problem with dadoes,too loose ,or too tight.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think dadoes with a "standard" blade would probably work just fine as long as that standard blade had a flat top grind on the teeth.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, won't work that well with an ATB blade. Personally, I dislike using the table saw for dados. You get good quality with a stacker dado blade but it takes a fair amount of setup. I agree that the exact width feature is a good one however there are a lot of exact width dado jig plans for a hand held router out there. 

The design shown in the video is good for small pieces. It should be pretty easy to adapt to a router table.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Yeah, won't work that well with an ATB blade. Personally, I dislike using the table saw for dados. You get good quality with a stacker dado blade but it takes a fair amount of setup. I agree that the exact width feature is a good one however there are a lot of exact width dado jig plans for a hand held router out there.
> 
> The design shown in the video is good for small pieces. It should be pretty easy to adapt to a router table.


Personally I like the table saw to make dados ,except of course the ones across sheet goods is easier and safer with a router on the bench or sawhorse. This jig is obviously not for doing big cuts. 

Dadaos take time to set up properly and test cuts for proper width, and then add or subtract shims then more test cuts. A lot of time and work for a couple of dadoes. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Personally
> 
> Dadoes take time to set up properly and test cuts for proper width, and then add or subtract shims then more test cuts. A lot of time and work for a couple of dadoes.
> 
> Herb


learn to dry set up your dadoes...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> learn to dry set up your dadoes...


?????????????????? Dry what ?????????

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> ?????????????????? Dry what ?????????
> 
> Herb


dry set up as in on the bench....

test caliber not mic your wood in several places >
stick a 5/8 bolt in your bench vise >
stack your dado w/ shims while adding a couple of thousands of an inch and using the saw's blade washers >
tighten down the bolt's nut and caliper the stack >
adjust shims as required >
load the assembly into the saw...

faster > simpler > accurate....

note:
a mic is too accurate of a measure but a full jaw measure w/ calipers is more reasonable due to the natural irregularities in/of wood...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I find it a lot faster to use an exact width router jig. Put the dado width board in the jig to set the width, lock it down, clamp to the target board and route away. No measurements needed.

Plus, dry fitting a dado blade still requires a test and some times still needs tweaking.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think this jig does that.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> dry set up as in on the bench....
> 
> test caliber not mic your wood in several places >
> stick a 5/8 bolt in your bench vise >
> ...


But I just wanted to cut a couple, Stick, Brrrrp.brrrrp, and Im done you can use the saw now,after you do the dry set up.

Herb


----------

